# Seneca or salt fork



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone bass fished these two lately and had much success never fished them and going to try to make it to one of them this week


----------



## Noah F. Doak (Jun 8, 2015)

I wouldn't fish Seneca. It's a very tough lake, especially if you've never fished there. I've been fishing it for 10 years and can count on one hand how many decent fish I've caught out of it. But for whatever the reason the Seneca spillway is incredible fishing. You can always manage to pull in some smallmouth or saugeye or at least something out of there. Don't know much about salt fork, never fished there. Good luck


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I do not fish for bass. Have fished Seneca 3 times this year in the boat for saugeyes there this year. Have managed 3 legal saugeyes with many short fish. Catch more legal bass than saugeyes while fishing there. The bass have come on blade baits and dragging floating jigs with leaches or minnows.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Yes it can be a tough lake to fish. The spillway is either on or off when fishing there.


Noah F. Doak said:


> I wouldn't fish Seneca. It's a very tough lake, especially if you've never fished there. I've been fishing it for 10 years and can count on one hand how many decent fish I've caught out of it. But for whatever the reason the Seneca spillway is incredible fishing. You can always manage to pull in some smallmouth or saugeye or at least something out of there. Don't know much about salt fork, never fished there. Good luck


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Noah, I was wondering if the advise for Seneca Lake I gave you was any help. A good friend of
mine was at Seneca the other day and had some luck vertical jigging the drop off edges to deep water.
He brought home 3 Saugeye in the 15" - 19" range.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Seneca is a sleeper in that the guys who do good there sure don't drag there fish threw every bar in town..
Fished it Friday late afternoon and kept 3, 18 to 20 inches. 9 total but only 2 I would call dinks. 
They all came cranking a point with a super shad rap plus throwing Joshy's J5 and also his 3.5 swim in smoke shad. Also kept 3 nice crappies. Just keeping the boat in the deeper water, hitting spotlock then throwing toward the shallower water.
Also would like to thank that nice guy who ran that jet ski between me and the shore. .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

seneca is my favorite lake for eyes out of all the mwcd lakes.


----------



## G3walleye (Sep 19, 2014)

I too fished there Friday afternoon till dark with success.


----------

